# Personal Best Bench Press



## Bfit247 (May 30, 2013)

Finally reached my goal of 405lbs on bench press! Nice and clean. Touch chest smooth press to the top! Didn't break form at all! I will make a video next time!


----------



## chrisr116 (May 30, 2013)

Congrats Man, 405 is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Big-John (May 30, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Bfit247 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Brothers!!! I weighed 223lbs this morning! 
It always feel great after reaching one of your goals!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 30, 2013)

Glad us 6 footers and above feel the same.  If my arms were just 3in shorter I could do 500.. Good job bruta.ib


----------



## OMAR (May 30, 2013)

Thats huge!  Congratulations!  
For me, 315 seems like a long ways off.


----------



## xmen1234 (May 30, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Bfit247 (May 30, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Glad us 6 footers and above feel the same.  If my arms were just 3in shorter I could do 500.. Good job bruta.ib




No joke... Thats a big distance to press off your chest!


----------



## Bfit247 (May 30, 2013)

OMAR said:


> Thats huge!  Congratulations!
> For me, 315 seems like a long ways off.



Thanks Bro! It felt great to lift that much! I didnt get 315 till I was like 23... the 3 years later I get 405lbs.


----------



## turbobusa (May 30, 2013)

Congrats! next stop ?? 455  ??   see a nickle in your future. keep at it.
T


----------



## Bfit247 (May 30, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Congrats! next stop ?? 455  ??   see a nickle in your future. keep at it.
> T



Next Stop is to rep 405x5 lol
455 or 495

or try to lose my ego before I hurt myself... lol


----------



## srd1 (May 30, 2013)

Thats awsome breaking 400 brother!


----------



## Bfit247 (May 30, 2013)

srd1 said:


> Thats awsome breaking 400 brother!



Thanks Bro! Yeah I got 395lbs once... then couldn't get 405...
that was last summer!

This time guess my body was ready for it!!!


----------



## jacked391 (May 31, 2013)

NICE !!  Finally broke through nice.


----------



## Bfit247 (May 31, 2013)

jacked391 said:


> NICE !!  Finally broke through nice.



Thanks Bro! Yeah it was a pretty big wall to break down... But I knocked it down this time no problem!!!


----------



## FordFan (May 31, 2013)

Congrats!!! Those 5'-5'10" guys have it made when it comes to weightlifting. 

Good luck on your next goal


----------



## Bfit247 (May 31, 2013)

FordFan said:


> Congrats!!! Those 5'-5'10" guys have it made when it comes to weightlifting.
> 
> Good luck on your next goal



Thanks Bro! I really appreciate it! I haven't set on yet but to rep 405lbs sounds really good to me!!!


----------



## highdrum (Jun 12, 2013)

What about a 5'10" guy like me with a 6'2" wing span?  Just cuz I'm not 6' or taller doesn't mean some of us don't have longer arms.


----------



## zoey101fan (Jun 14, 2013)

405 is great man!

I hit 385x4 on my first test-e cycle then tore my pec :/
Heavy bench has given me a large amount of injuries.  Stay safe doing those 1RM's.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 17, 2013)

zoey101fan said:


> 405 is great man!
> 
> I hit 385x4 on my first test-e cycle then tore my pec :/
> Heavy bench has given me a large amount of injuries.  Stay safe doing those 1RM's.



From personal experiencenand reading a lot on the boards, 385 is the beginning of the danger zone.  That seems to be where guys start hurting themselves.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 17, 2013)

congrats bro! keep going and let us know when you reach 455


----------

